
Show HN: Memor.pro – Store data inside images - acoyfellow
Hi HN,<p>Memor.pro is a way to store data in an image format.<p>Features:<p>- Store raw data into images<p>- Save image to your computer<p>- Send files to friends (just copy &amp; paste)<p>- Decode &#x2F; read other Memor.pro images by Uploading<p>It&#x27;s part of a larger idea I had, but I wanted to get this out the door in it&#x27;s earliest iteration. Feedback and critisicm is very welcome!<p>* <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;memor.pro" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;memor.pro</a>
======
a0b0edb241ee429
> It uses a technique known as steganography

This does not look like steganography to me. The app doesn't let me hide data
inside an existing image; it just encodes data into an existing image that
looks like random garbage.

~~~
acoyfellow
Thanks for the comment! Good point. Next version, I'm aiming to achieve the
true definition of steganography like you describe.

Have any suggestions on what to call it, in this early version?

